# Laptop(winXP)netzwerkkarte sendet, empfaengt aber keine pakete



## DeaD-A1m (5. Oktober 2010)

Guten Tag liebe PCGHX Community 
Ich, oder besser gesagt meine Freundin hat ein kleines Problem. 
Sie besitzt ein Lenovo Notebook 3000 n200 welches von Werk her Windoof Vista drauf hatte. Da sie aber in letzter Zeit genervt war wegen den langen Ladezeiten und so, hab ich ihr den Pc neu aufgesetzt und Windoof XP (mit service pack 3)draufgehauen.(ALLE driver wurden installiert) Der Pc ist jetzt viel schneller und sie auch zufriedener 
Nun ist aber folgendes vorgefallen: wir sind nach Heidelberg gezogen (wegen Uni) und haben hier unsere PC aufgebaut und...ihr PC hat Probleme mit dem Netzwerk :S
Unser Anbieter ist KabelBW, das Modem ein ARRIS MTA und der Router von TP-Link (TL-SF1005D)(LAN). Mein Pc (windows vista) und mein Notebook(windows 7) haben keine Probleme mit der Erkennung des Netzwerkes doch ihres will einfach keine Verbindung aufstellen.
Ich habe mich stundenlang durch Foren gekämpft, gegoogelt und alles Mögliche versucht, habe jedoch nichts damit erreicht.
Es kommt entweder die Meldung dass keine oder nur eine beschränkte Konnektivität besteht oder aber es kommt keine Meldung und der Status der Lanverbindung zeigt an dass eine Verbindung besteht, jedoch werden nur Pakete gesendet, aber keine empfangen und man kommt nicht auf Inet Seiten , Skype, Msn etc..
Ich habe schon versucht die Ip, die Subnetzmaske,das Standartgateway und die DNS server manuell einzustellen (hat nichts gebracht) oder auf automatisch zu belassen(auch ohne Erfolg).
Ich habe auch schon versucht den Treiber der Netzwerkkarte upzudaten(Broadcom Netlink(TM) Fast Ethernet, aber auch ohne Erfolg 
Wenn ich rechtsklick auf die Verbindung klilcke und dann "reparieren", dann wird mir angezeigt dass alles repariert wurde und ich nochmal connecten soll oder aber windows sagt dass die Erneuerung der Ip Adresse nicht ausgeführt werden konnte.
Ich habe auch schon den Trick mit dem Router ausschalten und den Lankabel für 10 sek herausziehen versucht, jedoch hat auch das nichts gebracht.
Ich weiss wirklilch nicht mehr weiter und habe wie schon gesagt alles Mögliche versucht um die Verbindung zum funktionieren zu bringen.
Bin am verzweifeln...und meine Freundin braucht ihr Notebook MIT funktionierender Verbindung wegen der Uni...
Könntet ihr miur da vielleicht irgendwie weiterhelfen??
Sind noch Bilder im Anhang(zwar auf franz.) aber wenn ihr ne Frage habt was genau da steht, fragt mich bitte 
mfg
Razeye aka Maka aka DeadA1m


----------



## Garnorh198 (5. Oktober 2010)

Die IP-Adressen sind nicht korekt. 
Schau dir mal die Einstellungen von deinem PC und deinem Notebook an. 
Dann gibst du deiner Freundin eine IP-Adresse, bei der du die letzte Stelle veränderst. Die anderen Daten schreibst du dann so ab wie bei dir.
(nur als Beispiel : Dein PC : 168.192.0.10, dein Notebook : 168.192.0.11 -> deine Freundin dann 168.192.0.13). Subnetzmaske ist immer 255.255.255.0. Als Standardgateway und als DNS-Server muss die IP-Adresse von eurem Router rein.


----------



## DeaD-A1m (5. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Das mit der Ip Adresse hatte ich schon versucht, die Subnetzmaske ist jedoch bei mir auf dem desktop pc und meinem Notebook 255.255.252.0 ??(Bild im anhang)kann es sein dass das dann die ip des routers ist?falls nicht, ich ahbe keine Ahnung wie ich die Ip des Routers herausfinden kann?
btw ich sehe gerade dass die ip des notebooks 109.192.89.23 ist und die des dektops 91.89.68.240...also total verschiedene?ist das normal?


----------



## mauorrizze (6. Oktober 2010)

Ne, normal sind die völlig verschiedenen IPs nicht, aber solange diese funktionieren... Sicher dass du die richtigen Netzwerkgeräte ausgewählt hast?
Die Subnetzmaske kann aber durchaus stimmen.

Versuch zunächst nochmal wie im Bild 9 die automatische IP- und DNS-Konfiguration per DHCP auszuwählen, klick auf OK, bissl warten, evtl. reparieren oder einen Neustart machen.

Geht das nicht, nimmst du dir *deinen* Laptop oder PC, prüfst ob Internet wirklich geht  und klickst dich zu den Einstellungen zu deinem aktiven Netzwerkgerät. Bzw. der Status reicht auch, dort auf Details...
Wichtige Daten: (ipv4-)Adresse, (ipv4-)Subnetzmaske, (ipv4-)Standardgateway und (ipv4-)DNS-Server. Die Werte übernimmst du komplett, bis auf die 4./letzte Stelle der Adresse. Dort machst du +/- 1 oder 2, halt drauf achten, dass es zwischen 2 und 254 bleibt und noch nicht verwendet wird. Diese Daten trägst du jetzt wie bei deinem Bild 8 ein, der erste DNS-Server reicht auch erstmal, der erste ist der wichtigere.

Viel Erfolg!

Ah... hab mir nochmal deine IP-Daten genauer angeschaut. 91.* und 109.* stammen aus dem öffentlichen IP-Bereich. Ist es möglich, dass eure Rechner jeder für sich ins Internet geht und der Router nicht wirklich routet... weiß nicht wie ich das beschreiben soll. Zu deinen Screenshot: normalerweise trennt der Router das Internet vom lokalen Netz. D.h. der Router hat die öffentliche IP, die eure Rechner im LAN aber nicht zu interessieren brauch. Der Standardgateway ist normalerweise die lokale IP des Routers (192.*, 172.* oder 10.* sind private Adressräume) und ebenso läuft darauf der DHCP und manchmal auch der DNS-Server (aber seltener). Die Adresse eines Computers sollte dann auch aus so eine IP haben, nur die letzte Ziffer anders.
Noch ne Testidee: trenne mal die Verbindung von deinem Laptop ne Weile komplett und verbinde dann den Laptop deiner Freundin mit automatischer Konfiguration.

Oder vielleicht einfach nochmal beim Provider nachfragen? Sehr seltsam auf alle Fälle...


----------



## Garnorh198 (6. Oktober 2010)

Laut Hersteller ist der TL-SF1005D gar kein Router, sondern nur ein unmanaged Switch. Das heisst, dass die IP-Adressen doch so korrekt sind.
Wählt ihr euch von jedem Rechner ein ( Angabe von Benutzername und Passwort) , oder öffnet ihr einfach den Browser und seid im Internet?

@edit: Könnt ihr mit mehr als einem PC gleichzeitig im Internet surfen?

Mein Tip ist, kauft euch einen Router mit Anschluss für ein Kabelmodem. Das sollte alle Probleme lösen.


----------



## DeaD-A1m (7. Oktober 2010)

vielen dank für die antworten!
ich werde beide tipps morgen ausprobieren und antworten so schenll ich kann


----------



## Sanger (7. Oktober 2010)

Französich ist nicht unbedingt meine stärke


----------



## DeaD-A1m (9. Oktober 2010)

mauorrizze schrieb:


> Ne, normal sind die völlig verschiedenen IPs nicht, aber solange diese funktionieren... Sicher dass du die richtigen Netzwerkgeräte ausgewählt hast?
> Die Subnetzmaske kann aber durchaus stimmen.
> 
> Versuch zunächst nochmal wie im Bild 9 die automatische IP- und DNS-Konfiguration per DHCP auszuwählen, klick auf OK, bissl warten, evtl. reparieren oder einen Neustart machen.
> ...



Ich weiss echt nicht mehr weiter...vielen Dank aber für deine Bemühungen!!

mfg Maka


----------



## DeaD-A1m (9. Oktober 2010)

Garnorh198 schrieb:


> Wählt ihr euch von jedem Rechner ein ( Angabe von Benutzername und Passwort) , oder öffnet ihr einfach den Browser und seid im Internet?
> 
> @edit: Könnt ihr mit mehr als einem PC gleichzeitig im Internet surfen?



Ich öffne einfach den Browser auf meinen beiden Pcs und bin dann im Internet. Bei meiner Freundin kommt dann eben die Meldung wie auf Bild 5.
Ja, ich kann mit meinem Laptop und mit meinem DesktopPC gleichzeitig ins Inet gehen, da gibts kein Problem...


----------



## DeaD-A1m (9. Oktober 2010)

wuerde es vielleicht etwas nutzen wenn ich Windows noch einmal neu aufsetze??

edit : hat auch nichts gebracht...
edit2 : hat aber was gebracht!!! Habe alles neu installiert, auch treiber von der Broadcom eben, hat anfangs wieder angezeigt dass nur eingeschränkte oder keine Konektivität bestehen würde. Dann habe ich ihn runtergefahren denn "reparieren" hatte nix ausser einer Fehlermeldung gebracht. Das Modem ausgeschaltet, Strom ab, Lan Kabel aus Modem raus, Lan Kabel aus Switch(router) raus,modem wieder Strom, Kabel in Modem, Kabel in Switch, Laptop wieder hochgefahren...und siehe da...ES FUNZT!!!!!nach so vielen Stunden Arbeit die nichts hervorgebracht hatten...
ich danke euch allen aber für eure mühe!!!!
kann geclosed werden

mit freundlichen Grüssen
Maka aka DeaDA1m aka Razeye


----------



## mauorrizze (10. Oktober 2010)

Mich würde jetzt aus Neugier noch interessieren, ob neben dem Laptop deiner Freundin auch deine beiden anderen Rechner noch gehen? 
LG


----------



## DeaD-A1m (11. Oktober 2010)

Ja, die beiden Geräte haben auch neben dem Laptop Internetzugang.
Allerdings ist das Ganze nicht so einfach, da ich das Modem bisher X-fach neustarten musste und auch oefters wieder neustarten muss, da entweder der Laptop meiner Freundin keinen Verbindung aufbauen kann, oder einer meiner beiden PCs keine hat. Nach dem Neustart gehts dann aber meistens....allerdings funktioniert dann die Telefonleitung nicht >.< , die hat von Anfang an Probleme gemacht. Entweder sie geht, und ein PC hat Verbindung, oder sie geht nicht und beide PCs können ins Inet...

mgf 
Maka


----------

